# Happy Birthday Crawfish!!



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY, CRAWFISH!!















Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Crawfish!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hope you have a wonderful day!!*


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Crawfish!!!!!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEON! 









That's #39, right?









Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Have a great day!

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CLICK BELOW:
http://funmunch.com/ecards/cgi-bin/viewcar...070328050346Rtg


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEON.
go spend the day at campingworld all day..

enjoy, lamar


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Leon....I think Gilligan should take you on a shopping spree at Camping World. Have a great day!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*A special Happy Birthday to*








*CRAWFISH!*​
Besides possessing great wit and spirit, time and again Crawfish has displayed his dedication to the community, and is always one of the first to offer help, when help is needed!

Speaking for Outbackers everywhere, Leon, allow me to say how much I appreciate your support and contribution to this great family. Thank you! I hope you have a wonderful birthday!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

pjb2cool said:


> Happy Birthday Leon....I think Gilligan should take you on a shopping spree at Camping World. Have a great day!


Hey Crawfish! Come on down!
I'll buy anything you want...
_BUT_ I get to install it!

Gilligan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

29? Again??? Well, that's just crazy talk!  
You can't be more than ....well, maybe a day over ..... 
well..... ok, let's just leave it at


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks everybody. Margaret told me this morning I could do anything I wanted to today. Boy does that leave the door wide open.







Thanks Doxie for the E-card and Doug thanks for the kind words, I guest that is just the type of person I am. I believe in helping others before helping myself. Bob I wish I could be 29 again, for just one day.







Gilligan that sounds like a deal as long as I supervise.









Leon


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Gilligan said:


> Happy Birthday Leon....I think Gilligan should take you on a shopping spree at Camping World. Have a great day!


Hey Crawfish! Come on down!
I'll buy anything you want...
_BUT_ I get to install it!

Gilligan

















[/quote]

Leon may be _older_ today, but I doubt he is_ senile_ in any way!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Crawfish! Enjoy the day!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday








Enjoy your day









Awesome pic Gilligan

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome pic Gilligan

Thor
[/quote]
I get to be Ginger!!! oh....wait....uh.....my hair isn't red.......and, um.....I can't think of anything else,just that my hair isn't red








'


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday buddy! Hope your day was FANTASTIC!

Darlene


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday Leon!

May all your wishes come true!

Dan


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

From The Durfees


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday CRAWFISH!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday Crawfish








Hope you had a great day Leon

Don


----------

